# How much headlight do I need?



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Now that the mornings are relatively warm and the sun is up early, I've been riding in the mornings before going to work. Sunrise is a few minutes after 5:00, and there's enough light at 4:30 to ride. I have a couple of blinkies front and rear, which are more than adequate for "be seen" lights. As the sunrise will start to occur later as the summer progresses, I'm considering picking up a headlight to keep riding in the mornings.

I don't think I need a super bright headlight. The roads are two lane and primarily residential, with speed limits of 35 mph or less. There is very little traffic, as I usually don't see any more than 10 cars in a 20 mile ride. At that hour it's primarily the locals who are out, and they are accustomed to encountering cyclists. They usually give me at least a half a lane, and commonly the whole thing. The light is needed to be able to see any road hazards, dead skunks, etc. for the period until 30 minutes before sunrise, at which point it won't be needed.

Any recommendations for a "just adequate" light? I'll probably mount it on the bike, rather than my helmet. I tend to be a rubberneckin tourist, as I don't have to pay much attention to the roads, which are in pretty good condition.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Hard to say exactly because "just adequate" varies from person to person. I'd personally get something in the 200-250 lumen range if I was in your shoes. I have a Cygolite Expilion 250 (no longer made) that I've been fairly happy with, I like the one unit design and it has respectable run time. The 300 lumen version that replaces it looks to be similar: Expilion 300


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

It's easy to outrun a headlight, I'd rather have too much vs. too little. Get one with a high setting that's more than you'll think you need and run it on a lower setting for when you just need to be seen.

Plum


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

You might consult your local laws. NYC for example has a rule (don't know how they enforce it) that your headlight has to be visible from xx feet from either side. I think it's something outlandish like 200 feet which I think would require a bright light.

I went "all in" and bought a set of Dinotte lights. A hefty investment but they put out a LOT of light and in 8 years I haven't had a single issue with them. They have (or had) a set that included a bar mount, headlamp and a batteries in a package. Buy as much as you can afford (and then some) on safety items. Don't forget a tail light.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Look for Lezyne Super Drive. At 450 lumens it's bright enough for 30+mph.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You don't need the most expensive light, I too like the ExpiliOn, you can get the ExpiliOn 300 at Amazon for $64, that's a great deal with plenty of light to see with and not just to be seen. See: CygoLite ExpiliOn 300 USB Li-on Rechargable Headlight: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors

There is one bad review, personally I think the person hates Cygolite company and has never owned the product. I've owned several Cygolites including their cheapest Metro series which still works today 18 years later, I also have the ExpiliOn 300, and a MityCross 480 and they all work great. I also have always gotten fast responses from Cygolite, they have among the best customer service departments in the cycling industry right along with Cateye and SKS.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Being seen from 200 feet away takes nothing more than the faintest of flashlights. Remember that "being seen" and "shining on" from 200 feet away are two totally different things.

That being said, always go as bright as the budget allows. DiNotte lights are fantastic, but very expensive. I have been using a MagicShine 900 lumen light that costs about $100 (1/4 the cost of a DiNotte) and is crazy bright and has worked great for about 4 years. The issue is being seen during twilight, with all of the lights behind you, competing for other driver's attention. Put this thing in blink mode, and you can't be missed. It's worth it when you have drivers pulling out of driveways and side streets. As soon as I started using this really bright light, I noticed that drivers coming onto the road from side streets stopped a lot further back from the intersection and were a lot less likely to try to rush out in front of me. Plus, in the dark, you can get a lot better depth perception and clarity of obsticals with a brighter light. Considering the price, it's worth it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I hate to be a party pooper against Magicshine, but their rated lumens far exceed their actual output. I have a friend that has a MS MJ870 which is rated for 1200 lumens. He and I put the MS and my Cygolite Mitycross 480 to the test at night. We were both shocked to learn that the Mitycross 480 was brighter, used a whiter light, and reached further in the distance, but the MS had a slightly wider beam. But if you overlapped the beams the Mitycross washed out the MJ870. Not only that but the rated battery life is 2.5 hours for the MS vs 3.5 for the 480. 

I haven't had the chance to compare the MS with the Cygolite Expilion 300 but I have a feeling it would be real close to the MS with the MS having a much wider beam. I did compare the ExpiliOn 300 with the Mitycross 480 and the obvious winner was the 480 by a pretty good margin, and based on that I would say the MS would be brighter then the ExpiliOn but not by a lot.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I ordered a 300 lumen Cygolite and tried it out this morning about 45 minutes before sunrise. There was a little bit of light at that hour, but not enough to safely ride in, especially in the shadows of the trees. The medium setting was more than adequate at regular cruising speed. I wouldn't want to do a 30 mph downhill with it in total darkness, though.

I ordered it from Performance on their July 4th sale before I read froze's post and I ended up paying $12 more than Amazon's price. I'll know better next time.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

The Light and Motion Urban 500 lumens works really well for me. I have two. One is used in blinking mode. I use both as torches when riding on a fully dark night. 

Usually one torch is enough to light up the road at dawn or twilight.

Recharges using a micro USB port. Very light and portable.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

seacoaster said:


> *How much headlight do I need?*



as little as possible, as much as necessary. cygo 420 is all you will need. digit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

I use an Axiom Lazer 200 from Performance bike. It's about 35$, 200 lumens, USB rechargeable, and very light / compact.

I've used it for high speed night time pleasure rides, daily commuting for a year, and three tours.

It would work just fine for what you need. There are times I've wanted something brighter, like descending a mountain at night in West Virginia while touring...but for day to day stuff its great.

The lumen ratings are accurate too, I've checked it against various other lights etc.


----------

